# gar



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

if any one wants any gar skulls or the hole thing just let me know im a bowfishermen so there easy to get and they make a sweet mount just do a european mount of the skull and it looks sweet


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

I wouldn't be interested in a doing a mount, but i'm just curious, How big do they get? And how big do the skulls get? I might be interested in bleaching a skull...


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

depends on the type of gar gator gar which are down south can be 8ft+ in mn its mostly longnose and the biggest i have shot is 46 but i have seen a few over 50. unless you no the right lakes and places good luck getting one over 42in.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

do you have any pics of the european mount of the gar? or just any pics of the skulls?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ya i got some pics ill post up this weekend


----------

